# Selling a bunch, SM,Tau,Randoms W£££



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey all,

Need to sell some stuff as I need money for my new project. The Hammers of Dorn. A Space Marine army im going to do with the new Dex. I will conside posting outside of the UK but postage is obviously higher. In the UK most of this will cost about £3.

For sale i have -

Tactical Squad x 2
Devastator Squad (2 Plasma cannon, 2 lascannon)
Terminator Assault Squad (3x 2LC and 2 THSS)
5 scout snipers
5 Death Company, Jump Packs, one Power Sword
Astaroth the Grim - Converted to wield Crozius
Whirlwind Tank

All are painted to a basic level, mostly black you you could re spray or strip them in fairy power spray.

12 Kroot - On sprue
Tau fireblade partly assembled

Metal Konrad Von Carsiten
Metal Vlad Von Carstien

Event only Davinite Lodge Priest - Still in Pack

I have around 2 sprues of Space Wolf parts- most of it is there, only 3-4 items missing.


Squad of possessed/bezerkers- undercoated in a regal blue color.


High Elf Dragon with Dragon Mage- Painted, could be stripped.

10 man squad of Vostroyan guard. Flamer,heavy bolter and sgt- metal unpainted.


If you would like Pics PM me. I cant get them until Friday though.

Also will consider trades for unpainted (I can take built) WHFB O+G stuff or VC stuff

Chaplain Grimaldus.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pm'ed


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Edited, will take trades for warhammer empire stuff and also added some more stuff.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Can.I get a Pic of the Giant please?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah I will send it tomorrow night/eve


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Edited. Some things sold


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Edit. Will now take some more trades.

trying to stay off ebay as i am fed up of them robbing me in fees.


----------

